# Just got a new SoundOff Pinnacle Mini Lightbar



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.sirennet.com/soepl7.html

I went amber/amber. I will post video when I get it. Got a smokin deal on it too! $210.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Did that $210 include shipping?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Where'd you steal that from for $210? I want one...

ps.....a video would be great too


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

It's nice, but when I get a lighbar iam gonna get one with alley lighs and take Downs. So full one I think Iike 42" or something. I Can't wAit to see video with all 28 flash patterns tho!


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Tim musta got the last one at $210, because they're now showing $223.75 for an all-amber permanent mount, plus $12 for magnetic mount. Add in $16 for UPS Ground, and I think Safety Lighting has 'em beat.

Disclaimer: I am not a mathematician, nor do I portray one on TV.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I bought it here http://www.vlslighting.com/Pinnacle_Mini_Lightbar.html I posted the sirennet web link because it had video. Another video I saw was here 



 Here is a video with 2 Sho-me mini light bars, the one on the left is the Pinnacle. 




Magnetic mount, I was charged $20 and some change to ship from Baltimore to Minnesota UPS ground.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

yamahatim;1003670 said:


> I bought it here http://www.vlslighting.com/Pinnacle_Mini_Lightbar.html I posted the sirennet web link because it had video. Another video I saw was here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, so you paid $230.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, everyone else charges shipping, plus most add around $15 for the magnetic mount.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Exactly, everyone charges shipping, except for me. :waving:


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I didn't see this product on your website?? What is your price with the magnetic mount? Do you have a link to it?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I sell them to PlowSite members for $225 shipped, any configuration.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I wish I would have known that, I would have bought them from you. Sorry, I just googled the product and didn't see your site.

I will send you some buisness in the future knowing that. Are all your products on your website? Are you running an optimizer to get better searches? If not I can help you with that.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I appreciate the offer, but I have a good friend of mine who helps with my website. I only have a few products on my site right now. I had to prioritize and I am more interested in getting my installs up for people to see. I'll be adding product later.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

http://safetylightingandequipment.com/value-packages


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

There is a free product out there called WEB CEO, it helps you make sure your site is search engine friendly and helps make sure your keywords and metatags are right. It really helped us with our website rating and getting us on top for searches. Have your web guy check it out. http://www.webceo.com/?source=Partners

It doubled our hits and online sales increased 15% since we started. Plus, it's FREE! Good luck. I will forward your site to all my friends and try and get you some sales.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Based on your link, I would have passed at the listed $449 not knowing you have the lightbar alone for $225 shipped.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I will change that, thank you.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

No problem, I will try and get you some sales!


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I just ordered one of these too, but mine is coming from Safety Lighting (plowsite sponsor). Getting anxious, John.:redbounce


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

John is a great guy! He should get a smiley like b&b but like flashing strobes. I gave him a call today, he gave me some good information. So that beig the case, I recomend him to any body buying strobes, or lightbars


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

mvhauler;1004093 said:


> I just ordered one of these too, but mine is coming from Safety Lighting (plowsite sponsor). Getting anxious, John.:redbounce


Me too! LOL. It just so happens your bar will be going out tomorrow.

Thank you.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

You know how it is. Kids with their toys.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL, Why do you think I'm in this business.


----------



## Steele (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Safety Lighting. I found this forum and your site by doing a search for the Soundoff Pinnacle mini lightbar.

No plowing here in Phoenix, but I was born and raise in Chicago, plowed since I was 16, owned my own company at 19. Sure do miss plowing.

Thanks again to John at Safety Lighting. I placed my order earlier today, and will be expanding soon and will need more led strobes for my new trailers.

James Cooney
Owner

www.AZGrimeBusters.com
http://www.youtube.com/user/GrimeBustersAZ
(602) 535-2212 FAX (602) 467-3347



SafetyLighting;1003787 said:


> http://safetylightingandequipment.com/value-packages


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I would also like to recommend John at Safety Lighting. I ordered one last season and it has been a great light so far. I'm going to be in the market for another one, do I get the same deal as last year John?


----------



## SnowSon (Aug 31, 2010)

SafetyLighting:

What is your website? I am very interested in one of these lightbars in an amber and white configuration. Are these easily programmable? Also, are these the version that are approved for use on highways? In your video, which lightbar is on the right? It looks the best and I am most interested in that bar. Do you have another way of contacting you direct?

Looks like a great looking lightbar from the YouTube video and I like the configuration of the lightbar on the right and it appears to be brighter than the lightbar on the left.

Very interested in ordering one of these. Any info would be helpful. 

Thanks!!


----------

